# Obvious Tactics, any good ?



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

As i was looking at the archives of Black Library i stumbled over this;
Obvious Tactics, a graphic novel.
It seems that it's a story of a two Blood Angels so it could have my interest. It is a book anybody would recommend hunting down ?


----------

